# Wie Pflanzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?



## fumanschu1 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da ich meinem vom Vorbesitzer  übernommenen Teich weitere Planzen gönnen will, würde ich gerne Wissen, ob ich diese einfach direkt ins Substrat (Sand) setzen oder besser in eine Pflanzschale (gefüllt mit Substrat) verwenden sollte.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Maifisch (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo Frank,
Das kommt drauf an, wie du das Wachstum gern hast. Ich bevorzuge kontrolliertes Wachstum Ich habe meine Pflanzen zum Großteil alle in Schalen oder sogar in Balkonkästen. Als Substrat nehme ich nur Muttererde. Den kleineren Teil habe ich nur im Sand mit Steinen beschwert. So will ich einfach mal das Wachstum beobachten. Hab auch schon Teicherde genommen, da war das Wasser so ne Woche vers.....
Mein Teich ist jetzt ein Jahr alt, daher kann ich vom Wachstum her noch nicht viel sagen. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo Frank,

In Behältnisse setzen:

-wenn es wuchernde oder stark Ausläufer bildende Pflanzen sind (zum Eingrenzen)
-wenn es Pflanzen sind die einen hohen Nährstoffbedarf haben. (kann man dann gezielt düngen)
-wenn es Pflanzen sind die sich nicht so durchsetzen können (damit sie nicht überwuchert werden)

Alles andere und das sind die meißten Pflanzen, einfach ins Substrat setzen.


----------



## mwallo (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo,

was nehmt ihr denn als Substrat? Sand, Muttererde, Teicherde...?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## fumanschu1 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo,

auch ich habe mich das gefragt und Stunden in diesem Forum gelesen, aber da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Überwiegend wird  von Teicherde abgeraten, kommt aber auch auf die Pflanze an ...
Ich habe mich letztlich für Mauersand entschieden (aus dem Baumarkt). Ist günstig und leicht zu bekommen. Ob es die richtige Entscheidung war, wird sich zeigen 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo, meine Pflanzen haben ihren eigenen Schädel...die denken im Traum nicht dran, in den Körben zu bleiben...
Eigentlich pflanze ich nurnoch nicht winterharte Pflanzen in Gittertöpfe, weil ich sie dann besser im Herbst rausnehmen kann...
Pflanzen die ich einsperren will (zb. Carex pendula), kommen ohne Substrat in einen Eimer und darauf ein paar Kiesel zum beschweren...dann kann ich sie grad rausnehmen, Kiesel rauspuhlen...mit dem Spaten teilen und wieder reinstopfen...
zb. __ Fieberklee, Zungenhahnenfuß, __ Schwanenblume, Gauklerblume, Tannenwedel, __ Pfennigkraut gehen spazieren...
die lassen sich nicht einsperren
VG Monika


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo,

nur um das klar zu stellen, mit Behältnissen verstehe ich dichte Teile nicht  die Gitterkörbe. Wie Monika schon schrieb kann man Wuchererer gut im Zaun halten und die schwachen Pflanzen sind geschützt. 

Hallo Monika,
__ Fieberklee und die anderen Pflanzen sollen sich doch ausbreiten und lassen sich leicht im Zaum halten.  Die Ausnahme ist  Zungenhahnenfuß. aber wenn man ihn 50cm Plus setzt bildet er schöne große Unterrrwasserblätter und ist nicht mehr so wucherig. Leider, ich habe ihn oberirdisch ausgerupft und unten wachsen gelassen, einmal nicht aufgepasst bei einer Teichaufräumaktion und weg war er.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur um das klar zu stellen, mit Behältnissen verstehe ich dichte Teile nicht  die Gitterkörbe. Wie Monika schon schrieb kann man Wuchererer gut im Zaun halten und die schwachen Pflanzen sind geschützt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plätscher (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo,

die Seerose würde ich in einen Mörteleimer setzen. 2/3 mit Substrat füllen, das verhindert das das Rhizom über den Rand wächst. Du kannst den Eimer ruhig mit kl. Löchern perforieren, die Wurzeln dürfen ruhig hinauswachsen nur das Rhizom soll eingesperrt bleiben.

Mein Cyperus Longus ist durch die kleinen Löcher in den Teich entfleucht, ich werde jetzt den Topf mit Unkrautflies auslegen und hoffen das es dann drinne bleibt. 

Butomus umbelatus ist brav im gelöcherten Eimer geblieben.

Du siehst also "nur versuch macht kluch"


----------



## Biotopfan (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hei, für mich ist es einfacher, einen dichten Eimer bei horstbildenden Wucherern zu nehmen und den einfach nicht mit Substrat zu füllen, sondern die Pflanzen einfach nur mit den Kieseln zu fixieren...Das Wasser kommt von oben in den Eimer und die Pflanze bekommt genug Nährstoffe und kann nicht ausbrechen (durch die Löcher abhauen), wenn ich aufpasse, das sie nicht über den Rand klettert...
In einem alt eingerichteten Teich ist an Nährstoffen immer genug vorhanden...da braucht es kein Substrat...und je feiner ein Substrat im Korb/Eimer..desto warscheinlicher sind sauerstoffarme Zonen mit Schwefelwasserstoff...puh...das stinkt und is garnichtgut für den Teich...
VG Monika


----------



## Sternenstaub (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Mal ne Frage gibt es für diese Botanischen Namen auch deutsche Bezeichnungen oder muss ich mich wenn ich diesen Beitrag lesen will immer mit dem Pflanzenlexikon bewaffnen ? Es ist nicht der einzige Beitrag bei dem es mir so ergeht oder kann es einfach nur sein dass ich zu blöde bin ?
LG Angelika


----------



## Zermalmer (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Hallo Angelika,
NEIN  Du bist nicht zu blöd...

(Leider) ist es so, dass eine Pflanze sich meist nur durch den lateinischen/botanischen Namen eindeutig beschreiben lässt...

Es gibt ettliche regionale Bezeichungsunterschiede, die vielleicht ein und das selbe meinen, aber Regional mitunter doch eine andere Pflanze meinen...
Klingt doof, ist aber wohl so.

Ich hab mich da auch noch nicht dran gewöhnt, aber da ich grade mit einem Gartenbauer zu tun hatte, hatte er mir erklärt, dass man am sichersten immer mit den lateinischen Namen unterwegs ist, dann gäbe es auch kaum Verwechslungen.

Ich muss auch immer gucken, was mit den Namen gemeint ist


----------



## Hüslischnägg (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Seerose würde ich in einen Mörteleimer setzen. 2/3 mit Substrat füllen, das verhindert das das Rhizom über den Rand wächst. Du kannst den Eimer ruhig mit kl. Löchern perforieren, die Wurzeln dürfen ruhig hinauswachsen nur das Rhizom soll eingesperrt bleiben.



Hallo Jürgen und Monika

Euch beiden vielen Dank für die guten Tipps. Für mich kommt wohl eher Jürgens Vorschlag in Frage, da der nun umgebaute Teich noch nicht als "eingefahren" bezeichnet werden kann. Das feine Substrat werde ich noch mit Lavagranulat mischen.

Schönen Sonntag wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## witch127 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie Planzen setzen, mit oder ohne Schale ?*

Habe auch den Fehler gemacht und die Seerosen "frei" eingesetzt. Nach einem Jahr ist alles verwurzelt, so dass ich sie wohl "rausschneiden" muss. Es sind einfach zu Viele. Der Tipp mit dem Eimer ist klasse!


----------

